# What type/species of growth is this?



## derPhilosoph (Oct 22, 2013)

Since maybe a month or so after adding fish to my 55G and 10G tanks, I noticed some sort of *"fuzzy growths"* on some of the *silk plants.*

*To recap*: my 10G is a healthy tank with 8 danios and 1 male betta; there was a slow die off over the course of several months in my 55G (see post in the FW fish diseases subforum) and only a few rasboras, tetras and 1 bolivian ram left.

I do not really see the same type of fuzzy growths anywhere in my 5G male betta only tank, but that may be because there are no silk plants in there.

In the 55G the growths are usually smaller in area than a US dime, but some can be as large as quarters in area. They are usually located near the tips of the silk plants, but can be anywhere on them.

In the 10G, those fuzzy growths have populated the entire tips of some silk plants and maybe extend 1 to 2 inches downward from the tip of the plant.

*Colorwise:* distinctly differently colored than the bright green of some type of algae. The growths are usually light brown to greyish/black in color. 

*Size*: area mentioned above; looking side profile wise, the growths appear to protrude above the leaf surface by maybe 1 to 1.5 mm.

Does anyone have any idea what these are? Are they plant growth or bacterial colonies, fungi, etc.? I may add a picture to this thread if I get around to it.


----------



## Embouck7 (Jan 11, 2015)

Diatoms, and black beard algae...... How long are the lights on? Ten or more hours a day? Blackouts on the light should knock it out. Also take the plants out and spray with peroxide and wash off in hot water. Not as big of a deal if you don't have live plants because you can pull the plants and kill the algae.


----------

